# Video von PC Max: Cooler Master Eisberg aufgeschnitten



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Video von PC Max: Cooler Master Eisberg aufgeschnitten*

					Cooler Master verspricht, nur Kupfer in der Eisberg Prestige einzusetzen. Doch stimmt die Aussage des Herstellers? Bei PC-Max ist man der Sache auf den Grund gegangen und hat kurzerhand eine entsprechende Kompaktwasserkühlung auseinandergeschnitten. Die Antwort finden Sie im Video.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Video von PC Max: Cooler Master Eisberg aufgeschnitten*


----------



## beren2707 (18. Dezember 2012)

Aufmerksamkeitserzeugende Zerstörung, alles für die Klicks. Da wird ein Produkt für ~140€ mal kurzerhand zersägt, um festzustellen, ob auch brav alles aus Kupfer ist, geht ja auch nicht anders. Heldenhafte Aktion, wirklich. Wird zwar bestimmt den einen oder anderen erfreuen, ich persönlich empfinde solche eine sinnlose Zerstörung einfach nur als absolut Fehl am Platz. Der Wow-Effekt beibt leider auch aus; warum schmeisst man die Reste nicht noch hinterher in den Mixer und spricht "Will it blend?" in die Kamera?


----------



## Uziflator (18. Dezember 2012)

(Klugschei.ss)Ne Formatkreissäge zu bedienen will gelernt sein, Spaltkeil total falsch eingestellt, Hände viel zu dich am Sägeblatt und Spanhaube zu hoch 
Es heißt Winkelschleifer Nicht FLex, Flex ist nur ein Hersteller und das ohne Schutzhaube entspricht ja den Vorschriften und ist überhaupt nicht gefährlich
Und spannend ist es auch nicht!


----------



## Netboy (18. Dezember 2012)

Den Radiator zu zerschneiden hat ja noch halbwegs einen Sinn, aber die Pumpe bzw. die Kühleinheit hätte man besser aufgeschraubt. Durch das Zerschneiden ist ja so gut wie nichts mehr zu erkennen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich gebe euer Feedback gerne an die Kollegen weiter...


----------



## rabensang (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute

Obwohl dies mein Privat-Account ist, möchte ich mich als Redakteur von PC-Max trotzdem zur Kritik äußern, weil ich das Ganze so nicht stehen lassen möchte. 

Wir haben ein langes Gespräch mit Cooler Master zur Eisberg geführt. Obwohl ein großes Interesse an diesem Produkt besteht, wurden zahlreiche Skeptiker laut, die behaupteten, der Hersteller setzt trotz aller Versprechungen nicht zu 100 Prozent auf Kupfer. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns überlegt, dieser Behauptung nachzugehen und die Eisberg zu zerlegen beziehungsweise aufzuschneiden. Dazu stellte uns Cooler Master ein Sample der Kühlung bereit, welches bereits im Vorfeld defekt war. Warum sollte das Unternehmen für solch eine Aktion ein intaktes Sample bereitstellen? Zudem haben wir kein Interesse daran, mutwillig Hardware zu zerstören und haben das auch in der Vergangenheit noch nicht getan. 

In unserem Artikel haben wir die Eisberg vor der "Zerstörung" natürlich aufgeschraubt und einen Blick auf die verbauten Teile geworfen, was auch hier nachzulesen ist: Feature: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige im Detail | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests 

Der Link sollte einige offene Fragen beantworten. Damit sollte sich auch ein komplettes Bild zu der Aktion und dem Gedanken dahinter offenbaren. Wir haben uns für das nachträgliche Aufschneiden entschieden, da nicht alle Innereien beim Auseinanderschrauben ersichtlich waren. Ziel des Projekts war es nicht, ein ultraspektakuläres Video zu erstellen, sondern informative Inhalte an unsere Leser weiterzugeben und der bestehenden Skepsis bezüglich des Themas "100 Prozent Kupfer" entgegenzuwirken.  

Um noch zu den Maschineneinstellungen zu kommen: Wir haben glücklicherweise Zugriff auf eine Werkstatt erhalten, die uns für kurze Zeit die diversen Gerätschaften zur Verfügung stellte. Da die Jungs dort an einem großen Projekt arbeiteten, war es sinnfrei, deren optimalen Einstellungen für ihre Produktion zu verändern. Für uns reichte es, diese Voreinstellungen zu nutzen, um das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erhalten.

Ich hoffe, meine Ausführung schafft den anscheinend negativen Eindruck dieses Projekts aus der Welt.


----------



## beren2707 (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke fürs Feedback ; so leicht kann aufgrund mangelnder Infos eine an sich löbliche Aktion gegenteilige Reaktionen der Zuschauer hervorrufen. Bei einem von vornherein defekten Sample ist das Zersägen natürlich eine ganz andere Sache; was man vlt. hätte erwähnen sollen, da beim Betrachten des Aufflexens einer vermeintlich funktionsfähigen Eisberg dem einen oder anderen das (Hardware-)Herz bluten könnte. Im nun geschilderten Fall ist die Aktion jedoch grundsätzlich positiv zu sehen, denn so hat das Aufschneiden natürlich nur noch den erzielten Zweck und führt den bereits kaputten Gegenstand trotz seines Defekts einer sinnvollen Verwendung zu.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Dezember 2012)

Wieso hat eigentliches keinen Aufstand bei Will es blend gegeben?


----------



## beren2707 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hat genug Leute gegeben, die sich drüber aufregten; es ging durch zig Zeitungen, Sendungen und wohl sämtliche größeren Blogs (wohl ein Grund für die Popularität). Nüchtern betrachtet, hat die Firma dadurch erst überhaupt angefangen zu boomen und ist nur aufgrund dessen mittlerweile allseits bekannt; da ist diese trotzdem ärgerliche Zerstörung von teils teuren Gütern lediglich das Mittel zum Zweck. 

Ich glaube jedoch kaum, dass PC-Max jetzt in Zukunft sämtliche defekten Testsamples zersägt und ins Innere schauen wird, garniert mit einem hübschen Spruch.


----------



## Uter (18. Dezember 2012)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Es heißt Winkelschleifer Nicht FLex, Flex ist nur ein Hersteller [...]


 Es heißt auch Papiertaschentuch und trotzdem sagen alle Tempo. 



rabensang schrieb:


> In unserem Artikel haben wir die Eisberg vor der "Zerstörung" natürlich aufgeschraubt und einen Blick auf die verbauten Teile geworfen, was auch hier nachzulesen ist: Feature: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige im Detail | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests


Die Bilder sind deutlich aufschlussreicher als das Video. Man sieht z.B. sehr gut welche Pumpe (leider) verbaut ist. Beim Zersägen hättet ihr darauf achten können, dass ihr noch mehr Details z.B. von der Pumpe zeigt und nicht weniger. 



rabensang schrieb:


> Ziel des Projekts war es nicht, ein ultraspektakuläres Video zu erstellen, sondern informative Inhalte an unsere Leser weiterzugeben und der bestehenden Skepsis bezüglich des Themas "100 Prozent Kupfer" entgegenzuwirken.


 100% Kupfer ist relativ. Die Bodenplatte sieht rein aus, der Rest sieht nach Messing aus (das ist aber auch kein Nachteil sondern ganz normal). Ich frag mich eher, was aus der versprochenen EHEIM-Pumpe geworden ist. 

btw: 
Thread in den Wakü-Bereich verschoben.


----------



## hotfirefox (19. Dezember 2012)

Ha ich weis noch genau wie ich die Äuserung brauchte das da bestimmt eine DC-LT zum Einsatz kommt und jeder zu mir meinte ne ne Eheim.
Man sieht nun ja was es ist und das war von vorn herein zu erwarten, wenn Alphacool da die Finger mit drinne hat.


----------

